# Electrostatic Loudspeaker?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any creative ideas on how to design and build an electrostatic loudspeaker?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Try Googling "DIY Electrostatic Speaker". You'll get tons of sites like this. www.diyaudio.com and www.audioasylum.com have sections on this topic. I did not find the one I was looking for though which was a cheap pair of desktop electrostats. I thought it was on www.decware.com or www.linkwitzlab.com but I didn't see it on either.


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

Scratch building ESLs is difficult and complicated....try these...
http://www.justrealmusic.com/content/home1.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those prices do not look all that bad.

If you do these... or any stat panels whatsoever... please share you build with us. I own Martin Logan stats and would love to see someone build something similar.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

What do you feel are the strengths of the electrostatics and are you satisfied with them. I've heard they are really clean and have no phase problems?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The Desktop Electrostatics you are refering to are at decware.com But you have to pay a small fee to access the plans. The fee is worth it.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

buggers said:


> The Desktop Electrostatics you are refering to are at decware.com But you have to pay a small fee to access the plans. The fee is worth it.


I remember seeing it on his page a while ago but can't find it now. Do you have a link?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.decware.com/newsite/mainmenu.htm


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

buggers said:


> http://www.decware.com/newsite/mainmenu.htm


I know the link for the Decware site - do you have a link to his desktop electrostats? That's what I can't find.


----------



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

if I remember right those weren't actually electrostatics on the decware site. They looked like them but actually were just a thin membrane that used a traditional driver in the base to excite the membrane


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The driver you refer to is for bass, they are an electrostatic.


----------



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

buggers,

do you have any additional information on them? I always wondered about those.. 

I don't see how they could have been electrostatics since they didn't have any charge plates in front and back of the membrane.


----------



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

Actually just confirmed via googling around...... 

They are not electrostatics..... planar yes.... electrostatics no..

A unique approach to planars as they are "pneumatically" driven by a more traditional speaker in the base. Looks like somehow they harness the backwave of a small driver or output from a vented pole piece to excite a planar membrane or pair of membranes.... most likely made of mylar

hmm the more I look at it looks like using the back wave of a speaker to inflate/modulate a plastic bag :scratch:

but anyway here's what you are looking for http://www.decware.com/newsite/mainmenu.htm?/panels.htm&intro


----------

